# Panic Stricken



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2015)

Good Morning All,

Im Lyns and have been more of a reader than a poster on her for a little while, however im desperate for any advice this morning.

Ive had 13 months of unsuccessful clomid treatment and was advised next step was medicated IUI, had a scan a few weeks back and doc said that she wanted me to take 5 days of provera to induce bleed as the lining of my womb was a bit thick....did this and started to bleed this Monday, went for a scan and bloods on wed and was told ive managed to produce a follicle all by myself and was asked to go back for another scan yesterday....went for a scan and was told I have a nice juicy follicle and they were happy for me to have my first fsh yesterday at 2pm with a view to going back today at 12.30 with DH for him to do "his thing" and go back at 2pm for the iui.....however from just spotting on wed thurs I am now bleeding again...ive been thrown into blind panic because not sure what implication this will have on the IUI, have I blown my chances, will the bleeding wash out the sperm? ANy advice MOST greatful 

Thanks Again xxx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry this is a bit late but I would have recommended to call your clinic and explain. 

Hope all went ok x


----------

